# Weight Machines and Working out



## newEMT (Jan 31, 2009)

Are there any weight machines that mimic lifting a stretcher?

I weigh 140 lbs, and most of the people in our service area weigh about 250 lbs. I always feel a little bit of pain in my shoulders when lifting and I don't want a major injury. So, I figure it's best if I start working the major muscle groups involved in lifting a backboard off the ground or a stretcher.

Also,  I can't seem to make my biceps sore when lifting. I know soreness the next day is good. Do you have any recommendations. I do 8 reps of 35 lbs. 3 sets. I am struggling during the last 2 sets.


----------



## marineman (Jan 31, 2009)

the deadlift is really as close to mimicking the cot as you can get. No offense but if you aren't  already familiar with a basic lift like the deadlift theres no reason to be isolating your biceps. If you start a program working the big three lifts which are squats, bench press and deadlift your biceps will get stronger.

If you're dead set on doing curls for some reason either up the weight or the reps.


----------



## newEMT (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you. I'm going to look odd at the gym because I usually only see beefy guys doing that exercise. I guess there is always room for a girl though. I'm always scared of the free weights and tend to stick to machines where I just put the pin in.

Are you suppose to do multiple reps of the deadlift?


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 31, 2009)

Check out this website...........

Tons of free info......... no gimmicks! I have incorporated several of his "routines".

http://scoobysworkshop.com/


----------



## newEMT (Jan 31, 2009)

I just went to the gym, and they don't have any barbells to do deadlifts. So, I picked up a 35lbs weight (one of the big round ones that go on the machines) and tried to use it. The back of my legs are already killing me and I only did 2 sets of 5 reps. 

Is this an okay way of doing a deadlifts. They have barbells but they only go up to 12 lbs. So, I used a free weight. I also did a seated leg press with 165lbs, but it wasn't similar to lifting a litter.


----------



## marineman (Feb 1, 2009)

I will never understand a gym that doesn't have a full size olympic barbell but using dumbbells would be better than a single plate. I found a youtube video of fairly decent form doing dumbbell deadlifts. The leg press machine is similar to a squat which will help lifting the cot if you use proper form (lift with your legs) but it doesn't simulate the same form like the deadlift does. The general purpose of the exercises I mentioned is to strengthen all muscles in the body equally while focusing mostly on the larger muscle groups. Freeweights vs. Machines is an age old argument in gyms but generally freeweights are viewed to be better because they offer a better more natural range of motion but there's nothing wrong with machines. If you really want to stick with machines keep doing the leg press to strengthen your legs, do a rowing machine to work your back and a chest press to get your shoulders, chest and your arms.

Here's the link, it's even a girl in the video for you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8YJ_tfLPJQ


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Check out crossfit.com. Girls are always doing crazy workouts there including deadlifting a ton of weight.


----------



## gicts (Feb 1, 2009)

if your interested in saving gym membership costs craigslist has some good steals on workout machines


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love my Bowflex.


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2009)

Why would a gym have 35+lb plates but no olympic bar?

Makes no sense.  No offense but is it Curves or some other "fitness" gym?


----------



## newEMT (Feb 6, 2009)

No, its not curves. I'm in college and its my university's gym. They have machines that you put the plates on, but they don't have a bar.


----------



## gicts (Feb 11, 2009)

may be a space issue. Fit a multi-task machine in less space than 1-2 that require a bar


----------

